# CCW class (JJ likes his options)



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Had a chance to go try out a new stock on my shotgun. 'Glassplus' was kind enough to let me come over and shoot. 

He was doing a Concealed Carry Class and let me do my thing while he conducted the class room portion. Right before I left I helped him setup his gun table... Holy Crap! If you take the class you will get a chance to shoot a wide variety of guns and calibers to figure out what's right for you. Think I'll go with the Uzi.

Thanks again for letting me shoot JJ.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome collection! It seems that there is now another GREAT option for folks seeking to obtain quality CCW firearms instruction in Santa Rosa County from. a PFF member!

Instruction from a true law enforcement trained (yep, FDLE certified) firearm instructor with a career full of actual, relevant experience!

My bride already has her CWL - but she is looking forward to taking JJ's class.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Impressive collection. Definately a lover of the revolver!
I'd like to sit in on a class some day if possible.
I don't see any ccw weapons on the table? Kahr,LCP,p3at,ect.???? I know many consider some of the glocks concealable, but I personally cant get away with it.
A table full of good times though!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's only part of his collection.......hahaha yepper--- shooting, reloading, fixin', manufacturing...Ole Jerome can take care of ya!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lots of cleaning right there, nice guns.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Dixie, there is a KT-380 and Kt-p9, 4- diff. 2'' Rev. and a small 25 cal. also. comp. MP, G-27. at the end of the class the lady that had worked for FDLE wanted to shoot the SSA ar at the 10'' steel at 200yd she got got 4 out of 6 on it then every one wanted to try. When they left they said they had a very goog time and learning experience. thanks again. my 2 cents jj


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

scubapro said:


> Awesome collection! It seems that there is now another GREAT option for folks seeking to obtain quality CCW firearms instruction in Santa Rosa County from. a PFF member!
> 
> Instruction from a true law enforcement trained (yep, FDLE certified) firearm instructor with a career full of actual, relevant experience!
> 
> My bride already has her CWL - but she is looking forward to taking JJ's class.



+100...well done and NO gimmicks! What actually "FDLE certified"


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*???*

Damn , jj ! who has to clean all them plinkers?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have a cleaning class every now and then, I only charge 35.00 to attend, but I furnish drinks and burgers. You have to bring your own cleaning suppplies are I charge extra.only take on 4-5 at a time. Do you want to sign up. jj


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*cleanin class*



glassplus said:


> I have a cleaning class every now and then, I only charge 35.00 to attend, but I furnish drinks and burgers. You have to bring your own cleaning suppplies are I charge extra.only take on 4-5 at a time. Do you want to sign up. jj


 Heck Yea jj, for $35.00 you mean I can sit around and eat hamburgers and have drinks served while you clean 4-5 of my guns?? sign me up twice!!! lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Noooooo he means I bring over the Strike Hold and be the slave!!! Hahaha


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll make sure to bring my Alexander Arms .21 Genghis -- after running 1080 rds of nice corrosive MilSurp ammo through it! Might as well do the same with the old Tokarev too... That ought to make for some fun cleaning whilst I gorge myself with Jason's Deer Burgers!


----------

